# Eramus didn't make it



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I posted on here just a few hours ago asking for advice, as my Dumbo husky boy Eramus was feeling a bit cool to the touch, he was breathing faster than normal and was quite lethargic. We isolated him from his cagemate Magnus in case it was a contagious virus. We gave him soft baby food, which he ate a little of, although he wouldn't take the bit of dark chocolate we offered. He washed himself a little and we hoped he was starting to perk up, however about half an hour ago he had a very sudden violent seizure and died, followed by a release of blood and fluid from his nose. It happened so fast, we are still in shock; it was heartbreaking to see and there's already a void in the room now that he's gone. We let Magnus see him so he knows why he won't be returning, it seemed to freak him out a little but I think it was best. We're glad at least that the seizure was so brief and his death was so quick, I can only assume it was a severe stroke or brain haemorrhage of sorts. We'll miss him very much, he was such a lovely boy, timid at times but so curious and sweet. He was five months old.

This is him and Magnus:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That sounds traumatic. At least he's not suffering anymore.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. They are never easy, but I had the added unexpectedness of your situation. He knew he was loved!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am thankful it was so quick, despite how traumatic it was to watch.


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss,my Coco died on the 6th this week and she was also breathing fast,unfortunately they all die like that. I know what you feel,it feels so empty and awful I m heartbroken.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It is terrible, it's a sin that such loving, wonderful animals never have an easy natural exit. I hope I never see anything like that again with any of my babies.  At least our little ones aren't in any pain now.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry....Thankfully he is no longer in pain...may he rest in peace.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

